# TSU - New Social Media Network - shares ad revenue (MERGED)



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

All,

I just read about this new Social media network / experiment and thought it was interesting enough to join and give it a try.

http://mobile.nytimes.com/blogs/op-talk/2014/10/27/the-social-network-that-pays-you-to-friend/

As you all know ... Facebook has been getting progressively more difficult to use for any actual reader / user interaction.

This looks like the potential to get in on the ground floor of a new concept. It is a AD revenue sharing network experiment ... so any ad revenue generated is shared by the users who have created the content that gets shared. Create a post that goes viral ... and who knows ...?

Anyway ... if anyone is interested in joining up - you need to sign up under an existing user ... please use my "short code" when signing up. I figure it is worth a try ... Twitter, Instagram, Facebook, G Plus, etc. ... all had to start somewhere. 

My Short code:

http://tsu.co/summerdaniels

Summer


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2014)

Free is always good, and it looks like I can cross post to Twitter and FB. 

I signed up.

http://www.tsu.co/bardsandsages


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> Free is always good, and it looks like I can cross post to Twitter and FB.
> 
> I signed up.
> 
> http://www.tsu.co/bardsandsages


Looks interesting ... still think it is in its infancy ... but worth exploring ...


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Hmm ... with limited testing so far ... it looks like users who "follow" you actually see all your content ... imagine that.

Are you seeing this ... Facebook ...?


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks! I hope they can teach FB some lessons on how not to hide content!


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Victoria J said:


> Thanks! I hope they can teach FB some lessons on how not to hide content!


That would indeed be a great lesson for them to learn.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I joined as well and am now following Summer and Julie.

https://www.tsu.co/CoraBuhlert


----------



## vlmain (Aug 10, 2011)

Sure, why not--it can't hurt to try. https://www.tsu.co/vmain
I signed with Cora and I'm following all of you.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Signed up thru Summer. Don't have time to fill  out profile, etc, yet but looks interesting.  Thank you.


----------



## 72117 (Sep 1, 2013)

I joined under Summer.

https://www.tsu.co/MelissaMcClone

Now I need to finish up a book before I go play with the new toy


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2014)

I joined as well under Summer. I'll add everyone here now.

https://www.tsu.co/Skyewinters


----------



## Thisiswhywecan&#039;thavenicethings (May 3, 2013)

I'm on and following all of you. 
https://www.tsu.co/ReGinaWelling


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Friending and following you all.


----------



## lvoynich (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh good! Another way for me to procrastinate! 

https://www.tsu.co/lvoynich


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

lvoynich said:


> Oh good! Another way for me to procrastinate!
> 
> https://www.tsu.co/lvoynich


Following you!!


----------



## jlmarten (May 9, 2012)

There's a lot of estrogen on this site, so I decided to dilute the pool and joined.  

I rarely visit my FB page anymore because it's so littered with junk. Maybe, should I ever finally hit publish, I'll concentrate more time here. Who knows?

Thanks for the heads up, Summer.


----------



## Navigator (Jul 9, 2014)

I went ahead and joined. https://www.tsu.co/CrypticFawn

I don't like FB, so maybe I'll like this one instead.


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

jlmarten said:


> There's a lot of estrogen on this site, so I decided to dilute the pool and joined.
> 
> I rarely visit my FB page anymore because it's so littered with junk. Maybe, should I ever finally hit publish, I'll concentrate more time here. Who knows?
> 
> Thanks for the heads up, Summer.


My pleasure ... I figured it is worth a try ... getting in on the ground floor of something like that ... you never know where it might lead. 

For the record ... I made $0.02 yesterday ... so you might say I'm ready to retire now. 

Summer


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

summerdaniels71 said:


> My pleasure ... I figured it is worth a try ... getting in on the ground floor of something like that ... you never know where it might lead.
> 
> For the record ... I made $0.02 yesterday ... so you might say I'm ready to retire now.
> 
> Summer


Full disclosure: Up to a $0.16 balance after two days. I'm planning a trip to Europe with all my excess cash.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2014)

Where's the like button on here?

No funds made yet, but I do think I like it a bit more than FB. Folks are actually interacting with one another. *gasp*


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

https://www.tsu.co/Pippa

I'm on board


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Skye Winters said:


> Where's the like button on here?
> 
> No funds made yet, but I do think I like it a bit more than FB. Folks are actually interacting with one another. *gasp*


I think it is fun so far ... certainly not a "get rich" overnight type of scheme ... but more of an interesting concept in sharing ad revenue.

We shall see how it all plays out in the coming weeks and months.

I would like to see them be *extremely* proactive (given their $7 million worth of start up investing) on fixing and correcting the small issues that will keep any serious content providers away.


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

I've just joined.

https://www.tsu.co/garam81

I've made a couple of posts but keep forgetting to include hashtags(!)


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Trying to remember to come in here and report earnings with the new social network experiment ...

Day 1: $0.02
Day 2: $0.15
Day 3: $0.15

Total so far: $0.32

Party at my  house!!


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

It sounds interesting. However, I think somebody should be publicly executed humiliated for this sentence:

tsū gives you the ability to onboard your audience by removing ourselves from the sign-up process


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Very interesting. My wife and I were just wondering last night how long FB will be so dominant. I think in 15 years, there will be a different top social media network. Having fun poking around this one.

My shortcode: https://www.tsu.co/Hugh_Howey


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Oh no, now I need to update the back matter of all my books with the join TSU link!


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Do you have to give your real name to join?


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Here's me... 

https://www.tsu.co/mark_e_cooper


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Hugh Howey said:


> Very interesting. My wife and I were just wondering last night how long FB will be so dominant. I think in 15 years, there will be a different top social media network. Having fun poking around this one.
> 
> My shortcode: https://www.tsu.co/Hugh_Howey


Hugh is in the house!! Liftoff in 3 ... 2 ... 1 ...


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm up for anything 

https://www.tsu.co/ChrisReher


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

summerdaniels71 said:


> Trying to remember to come in here and report earnings with the new social network experiment ...
> 
> Day 1: $0.02
> Day 2: $0.15
> ...


That's more than I'm making on my Zon affiliate links


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Lydniz said:


> Do you have to give your real name to join?


I do not believe so.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

https://www.tsu.co/GeorgeDonnelly I will follow you guys.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

summerdaniels71 said:


> I do not believe so.


OK, thanks, I've joined under a pen name I'm not using yet and followed a load of you (but I'm not telling you who, mwahaha). I don't do social media as a rule and I might not use it, but the thought of all those ad revenues building up and building up to, ooh, maybe as much as $0.57 was too tempting to miss.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Don't forget to turn on "accept payments" and click the read/accept terms thingy. If I get enough pennies, I might try out one of their adverts


----------



## mphicks (Jan 29, 2014)

All right, I'll give it a shot. Could be another fun time-killer. I've friended and followed all of you. 

Here's my link: https://www.tsu.co/michaelpatrickhicks


----------



## Leif Sterling (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up this. I just signed up under Hugh Howey's link. We'll see how this goes.

Not that I need another internet distraction or anything, lol...

https://www.tsu.co/LeifSterling


_*~Leif Sterling~*_


----------



## Leif Sterling (Jul 19, 2014)

Followed everyone on this thread! I laughed when I saw Hugh already had fifty followers. He's not wasting any time, lol...

_*~Leif Sterling~*_


----------



## Adam Poe (Apr 2, 2012)

Joined - not sure how much I will use it yet though. 

http://tsu.co/adampoe


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

I just joined. This could be fun. https://www.tsu.co/MPMcDonald


----------



## rachelmedhurst (Jun 25, 2014)

I signed up through Hugh's post on facebook...looks very interesting.

Here's mine: https://www.tsu.co/rachelmedhurst

Going to follow everyone.


----------



## tiffanycherney (Feb 18, 2014)

Sure I'll join up as well. Thanks for the heads up about it Summer. Here's mine: https://www.tsu.co/tiffanycherney and I think I followed everyone else in the thread.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> Don't forget to turn on "accept payments" and click the read/accept terms thingy. If I get enough pennies, I might try out one of their adverts


Thanks for that reminder. I thought it was automatic. Also, I just now figured out that 'Respond' is a friend request. lol. Now, I have to figure out how to add my tsu link to my kboards siggy.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Has anyone added any "life events"? (link at left on the profile page)  I want to see how they might be used, but when I click on my test even I just get a screen where I can edit it, not how it looks to visitors.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

MaryMcDonald said:


> Thanks for that reminder. I thought it was automatic. Also, I just now figured out that 'Respond' is a friend request. lol. Now, I have to figure out how to add my tsu link to my kboards siggy.


I just copied an earlier line of code in my siggy and modified it



> [nobbc] Mark's Website | Email List  | Goodreads  | Facebook |  Twitter | TSU |Current Deals | Current Giveaways[/nobbc]


----------



## Gina Black (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm there: https://www.tsu.co/ginablack

I have no friends or followers and I have no idea what I'm doing.


----------



## bobbic (Apr 4, 2011)

And they're down already! Boo.


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

bobbic said:


> And they're down already! Boo.


Back up again. I think they are bound to experience a few "growing pains" ... much like Facebook or anyone else did ... once upon a time.

Embracing the possibility that friends and followers will actually see something I post - unlike Facebook these days - seems to be worth suffering through the growing pains.


----------



## johnlmonk (Jul 24, 2013)

I signed up   Very cool looking.  I have no friends now hehe, but that's fine. Probably won't check it but twice a month (until that changes).


----------



## Susanne O (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm there too! https://www.tsu.co/SusanneOLeary

I'll go through this thread and follow everyone.


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

Down again  Boo.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

DaCosta said:


> Down again  Boo.


I think we broke it.


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

It's back up. 

(I think you're right  )


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

DaCosta said:


> It's back up.


Yep, it's back up and I have friends now! Woo-hoo!


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

MaryMcDonald said:


> I think we broke it.


Leave it to the Kindleboards crowd. This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2014)

Very interesting.  Hearing some positive buzz around this.


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

What's the difference between friending and following someone?


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

DaCosta said:


> What's the difference between friending and following someone?


When you post - you can either post to "Public" ... meaning anyone following you will see it ... along with your friends ... or "Friends only" ... which of course means only your friends will see it.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Dennis Chekalov said:


> https://www.tsu.co/Dennis_Chekalov Let's try...
> I guess I pressed some wrong button: what does it mean "Request sent"?


It means the person at the other end must click his button to link you together.


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

summerdaniels71 said:


> When you post - you can either post to "Public" ... meaning anyone following you will see it ... along with your friends ... or "Friends only" ... which of course means only your friends will see it.


Ah, thanks.


----------



## Dennis Chekalov (Jun 19, 2014)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> It means the person at the other end must click his button to link you together.


Thank you.


----------



## Leif Sterling (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm liking TSU so far. I just found a new Sci-Fi author (GeorgeDonnelly) I want to read and downloaded his book. Coolness.

_*~Leif Sterling~*_


----------



## Jamie Maltman (Nov 1, 2013)

OK, I'm in. Went through Hugh's since I've met him in real life.

https://www.tsu.co/jamiemaltman


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Leif Sterling said:


> I'm liking TSU so far. I just found a new Sci-Fi author (GeorgeDonnelly) I want to read and downloaded his book. Coolness.


Hope you enjoy it! Checking out yours...


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> Don't forget to turn on "accept payments" and click the read/accept terms thingy. If I get enough pennies, I might try out one of their adverts


Mark, where is the "accept payments" bit? Can't seem to find it.


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

garam81 said:


> Mark, where is the "accept payments" bit? Can't seem to find it.


Under settings | privacy, it's a checkbox at the bottom.

Followed everyone, I think. Here's me: https://www.tsu.co/Maria_Romana.

Mary McDonald, I love your background on tsu!


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

Thanks, Maria.

Though mine does say "Accept Tsῡ peer-to-peer payments" - is that the same thing?

Oh, and I'm now following you.


----------



## AKMartin (Jul 21, 2012)

Looks Good hope it takes off

mine is https://www.tsu.co/KieranAnthony


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Weird. I tried to follow Kieran and Maria and nothing happens when I click on "follow"
Did I break it? Is there a limit? Am I banned already?


----------



## Thisiswhywecan&#039;thavenicethings (May 3, 2013)

summerdaniels71 said:


> Leave it to the Kindleboards crowd. This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I made 0.01 US-dollars. I'm rich.


----------



## tiffanycherney (Feb 18, 2014)

Quiss said:


> Weird. I tried to follow Kieran and Maria and nothing happens when I click on "follow"
> Did I break it? Is there a limit? Am I banned already?


I think it's still a bit buggy. I haven't come across that issue, but I keep getting some repeat friend requests in my notifications even after I thought I accepted them.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

I think they're having some hiccups. I have tried to click on a couple of things and it popped up a sign up box for me to register for Tsu--even though I'm already registered.


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

CoraBuhlert said:


> I made 0.01 US-dollars. I'm rich.


I think that was from me, Cora. I get half.


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

CoraBuhlert said:


> I made 0.01 US-dollars. I'm rich.


I wonder if we can roll that over to a retirement fund.


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

https://www.tsu.co/RaventideBooks

Got in there. I really like the design on this...unlike facebook, which kills me.


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

4DCharacters said:


> https://www.tsu.co/RaventideBooks
> 
> Got in there. I really like the design on this...unlike facebook, which kills me.


I can't say I was around for the initial stages of Facebook, but this "feels" like maybe it was how Facebook started out ... clean and simple ... before greed took over.


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

https://www.tsu.co/victorialadybug

Here's my link


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

summerdaniels71 said:


> I can't say I was around for the initial stages of Facebook, but this "feels" like maybe it was how Facebook started out ... clean and simple ... before greed took over.


It was definitely those things, but at the same time it was still all boxy and web 1.0 , which has its positives and negatives. 
It was the ads that murdered it, you're right.


----------



## SVD (Jan 15, 2013)

https://www.tsu.co/SVD070

I'm in.


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

4DCharacters said:


> It was definitely those things, but at the same time it was still all boxy and web 1.0 , which has its positives and negatives.
> It was the ads that murdered it, you're right.


I could live with the ads, if I was also seeing the content from the people I know and love...like, say, my *MOM*!


----------



## ElenaLinville (Aug 15, 2014)

Giving this a try as well. Signed up and followed everyone.

https://www.tsu.co/ElenaLinville


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

Finally got my setup done: https://www.tsu.co/MonkeyQueenBooks


----------



## tessblunt (Jan 29, 2014)

I hate to ruin the party, and feel free to correct me if Im wrong, but I'm pretty sure this is a scummy MLM scheme.

But wait, there's more!

I have an exciting new business idea guys! Forget ebooks, check out these knives that can cut pennies!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

MaryMcDonald said:


> I think they're having some hiccups. I have tried to click on a couple of things and it popped up a sign up box for me to register for Tsu--even though I'm already registered.


That's not a bug, on the same popup is the log in link. If you don't routinely save passwords in your browser (i'm sure no one does these days right?) then you will have to log in


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> That's not a bug, on the same popup is the log in link. If you don't routinely save passwords in your browser (i'm sure no one does these days right?) then you will have to log in


Got it. The Log in link is sort of buried in there.


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

Giving it a shot! I've friended/followed everyone in this thread so far.

https://www.tsu.co/MyraScott


----------



## tknite (Feb 18, 2014)

Hm, looks interesting. Why not test it out? I joined:

http://www.tsu.co/TherinKnite

Think I followed/friended everyone in this thread so far, so I'll see you guys over there.


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Full disclosure update:

I'm up to $0.50 after 4 days. I'm thinking by Christmas I might have enough for a cup of coffee. 

https://www.tsu.co/summerdaniels

Summer


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

tessblunt said:


> I hate to ruin the party, and feel free to correct me if Im wrong, but I'm pretty sure this is a scummy MLM scheme.
> 
> But wait, there's more!
> 
> I have an exciting new business idea guys! Forget ebooks, check out these knives that can cut pennies!


You could be right, but since we don't have to pay anything to join, and we don't have to give payment info such as credit cards, etc, I'm trying to see the downside? In a true MLM scheme, you pay to get in, and then recruit others so that you can get a cut of what they pay to get in. Only the top level ever makes any money.


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

I joined yesterday, but the confirmation emails from Tsu are weirdly blank.

For what it's worth: https://www.tsu.co/AnyaAllyn

Will follow all of you


----------



## C.F. (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm really hoping something comes along soon that overtakes Facebook.


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

Hmmm does anyone know how to delete posts on Tsu? I posted an image twice.


----------



## vlmain (Aug 10, 2011)

A.A said:


> Hmmm does anyone know how to delete posts on Tsu? I posted an image twice.


Below the post, where it has Like, Comment, More. Click on More and you can delete. No option to edit, though.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Why not... I am in too

https://www.tsu.co/VydorScope


----------



## Quinn C. (Apr 30, 2014)

I just signed up through Summer!
Gonna follow everyone on the thread

here's mine:
https://www.tsu.co/QuinnChance

Not sure how much time I'll be on there but....can't hurt to have a presence!


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

vlmain said:


> Below the post, where it has Like, Comment, More. Click on More and you can delete. No option to edit, though.


Ah, thanks. I looked at that option but must have skipped right over the 'remove' 'cos I was looking for 'delete'.


----------



## jillb (Oct 4, 2014)

Sure, why not? https://www.tsu.co/jillb


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Full disclosure update:

I'm up to $0.77 after 5 days. How is everyone else doing?

I'm assuming Hugh can probably buy another yacht by now. 

https://www.tsu.co/summerdaniels

Summer


----------



## mphicks (Jan 29, 2014)

summerdaniels71 said:


> Full disclosure update:
> 
> I'm up to $0.77 after 5 days. How is everyone else doing?
> 
> ...


Not in it for the money, but for what it's worth, I'm up to two whole cents!


----------



## Adam Poe (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm rolling in pennies! (Okay, 1 penny ...)


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

I would, but I'm terrified of some of the people who have already signed up. Too bad, I write what to read after 50 Shades of Gray.


----------



## vlmain (Aug 10, 2011)

mphicks said:


> Not in it for the money, but for what it's worth, I'm up to two whole cents!


Same here. I didn't join because they pay. I joined because I am looking for an alternative to FB. But I won't lie, the two cents I also earned will come in handy someday.


----------



## Flay Otters (Jul 29, 2014)

I signed up a while back through Melissa McClone (thanks M).
Not sure what to do though. New to this Social Media thing. 
Guess I am supposed to network and share my thoughts - thoughts?
Cheers!

This is me:
https://www.tsu.co/NewPrestonHill


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

vlmain said:


> Same here. I didn't join because they pay. I joined because I am looking for an alternative to FB. But I won't lie, the two cents I also earned will come in handy someday.


I have 44 followers already, put not one cent. No idea why. Not that it matters, but it is odd.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> I have 44 followers already, put not one cent. No idea why. Not that it matters, but it is odd.


I have 1 cent, wonder if I can gift it to you.


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

VydorScope said:


> I have 1 cent, wonder if I can gift it to you.


You CAN gift it to him actually ... if you were so inclined ... through peer to peer payments ...


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Maybe I'm not an alpha personality   I'm too much a follower?


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

summerdaniels71 said:


> You CAN gift it to him actually ... if you were so inclined ... through peer to peer payments ...


SHHHHH! Do not let him know that - he might demand all my money!


----------



## Navigator (Jul 9, 2014)

Tsu is down for the time being, apparently for updates.

Makes me wonder what it's going to look and behave like through the next year. =)


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I have 4 cents.   4 whole cents, people.


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

I have to say - my overall impressions so far are very positive.

The platform seems to be suffering a few "growing pains" from being so new ... a little unpolished ... a few things that don't seem to work exactly right yet ... and a little downtime to deal with as well.

However ... all those things seem to be mitigated by one simple idea or fact.  Unlike the way Facebook works now ... readers, fans, friends and followers who actually WANT to see your content actually ARE going to see it.

That's a win any day in my book.


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

I've been on there for a few days. Just realized that I should look here to see who else was taking a test drive.
My link is:
www.tsu.co/JosephRhea


----------



## bobbic (Apr 4, 2011)

Not to be a big ol' party poop, but are there readers on there? I know with my FB author page, most of the people who read it are other authors. Nothing wrong with that, obviously, cause we know authors buy books, but I wonder if eventually it will attract other members? Last thing I want is something else I have to spend time pushing and promoting...


----------



## jillb (Oct 4, 2014)

How is everyone getting their pennies. I signed up but don't have a cent yet


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

bobbic said:


> Not to be a big ol' party poop, but are there readers on there? I know with my FB author page, most of the people who read it are other authors. Nothing wrong with that, obviously, cause we know authors buy books, but I wonder if eventually it will attract other members? Last thing I want is something else I have to spend time pushing and promoting...


Not until you tell your fans to join up I shouldn't think. It's very new. I put an extra link in my books' backmatter. It was no hardship. I have my about the author page with all the other places listed


----------



## KimFaulks (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm on there now, please add me:

https://www.tsu.co/KimFaulks


----------



## K. D. (Jun 6, 2013)

Got also in and followed. If you got a follower you don't know - it's me 
https://www.tsu.co/KarinD


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

I have a penny, but I'm not sure how! Actually, this thing can post to Twitter and Facebook for me. So since I haven't bothered to hook up any third party consolidators, I can post on TSU and update the other two services.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I earned another penny overnight, so now I'm up to 5 cents.


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

jillb said:


> How is everyone getting their pennies. I signed up but don't have a cent yet


I think it is about posting / sharing ... and building your network of friends / "children" / "grandchildren" ... etc. ...


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

MyraScott said:


> I have a penny, but I'm not sure how! Actually, this thing can post to Twitter and Facebook for me. So since I haven't bothered to hook up any third party consolidators, I can post on TSU and update the other two services.


THIS!! A big time saver ... having it cross post to FB and Twitter is easy and quick ...


----------



## bobbic (Apr 4, 2011)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> Not until you tell your fans to join up I shouldn't think. It's very new. I put an extra link in my books' back matter. It was no hardship. I have my about the author page with all the other places listed


Hi Mark, So yeah, like all the others--flog it! LOL. I don't have that many fans who read what I want to sell. LOL. Good idea about adding the link elseshwere, though. You never know which of these social media things will get big.


----------



## bobbic (Apr 4, 2011)

summerdaniels71 said:


> I think it is about posting / sharing ... and building your network of friends / "children" / "grandchildren" ... etc. ...


Isn't it a referral thing? I tried to enter the site yesterday and it wanted somebody else's name. So I think you have to go in that way, then that person gets the money. I think??


----------



## Gina Black (Mar 15, 2011)

Zip. Nada. I have NO pennies.  :sniffles:


----------



## vlmain (Aug 10, 2011)

summerdaniels71 said:


> I think it is about posting / sharing ... and building your network of friends / "children" / "grandchildren" ... etc. ...


It also depends on how much content you post and the advertising revenue generated from it.


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

vlmain said:


> It also depends on how much content you post and the advertising revenue generated from it.


That is correct ... part of it is directly from the content you are generating ... part of it is from the network you build.


----------



## Daizie (Mar 27, 2013)

tessblunt said:


> I hate to ruin the party, and feel free to correct me if Im wrong, but I'm pretty sure this is a scummy MLM scheme.
> 
> But wait, there's more!
> 
> I have an exciting new business idea guys! Forget ebooks, check out these knives that can cut pennies!


There used to be a site like this I belonged to called Yewie that paid people for activity like shares and comments on posts, and it was an MLM scheme. It looked nice but it didn't last very long.


----------



## Flay Otters (Jul 29, 2014)

Kalypsō said:


> I would, but I'm terrified of some of the people who have already signed up. Too bad, I write what to read after 50 Shades of Gray.


No need to be terrified... certainly not of me. 
I have a hard time working up the energy to be terrifying.
https://www.tsu.co/NewPrestonHill


----------



## vlmain (Aug 10, 2011)

Daizie said:


> There used to be a site like this I belonged to called Yewie that paid people for activity like shares and comments on posts, and it was an MLM scheme. It looked nice but it didn't last very long.


Yes, there have been a few over the years. I think the demise of many was their inability or unwillingness to address some of the shenanigans that took place. A person can only read just so many threads asking what color socks they're wearing before they get tired of it and leave. My hope is that the people running this new site will do a better job of keeping a lid on that sort of thing. That said, much of it will be up to us. As users, we need to all be willing to report such things so we can keep the site useful. The owners and mods can't read every post, so we will have to work as a team.


----------



## vlmain (Aug 10, 2011)

Flay Otters said:


> No need to be terrified... certainly not of me.
> I have a hard time working up the energy to be terrifying.
> https://www.tsu.co/NewPrestonHill


Yeah, most of us won't bite, and the people who do will only make you immortal, so I'm not seeing a downside.


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Full disclosure update:  Up to $1.30 in my TSU "bank" after one week ...

I know ... I know ... I'll try not to forget all the little people when I'm dining in the south of France this weekend.


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

After about a week ... I'm starting to see less spam and more content on the new TSU social media network ...

What has everyone else's experience been like so far ...?

https://www.tsu.co/summerdaniels


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Personally I have QUADRUPLED my initial take on money there. So I guess everything is on the up!


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

Ooo another pyrami--ahem, I mean, fantastic networking opportunity! All right all right, I'll bite 


[URL=https://www.tsu]https://www.tsu.co/Severbronny[/url]


----------



## Steph Ran (Nov 7, 2014)

https://www.tsu.co/StephRan

I've already been talking to a few of you on there. Please don't be offended if I don't follow back, I only want what interests me in my feed and I'm not there for the money


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm up to 7 cents now. I'm having some nice interactions on occasion and even found some German speakers on Tsu. 

One dude who followed me (no one from here) was a spammer, but I quickly unfollowed him.


----------



## Navigator (Jul 9, 2014)

So far I'm still enjoying Tsu.


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

CoraBuhlert said:


> I'm up to 7 cents now. I'm having some nice interactions on occasion and even found some German speakers on Tsu.
> 
> One dude who followed me (no one from here) was a spammer, but I quickly unfollowed him.


Yes, let's speak of Tsuage. (Haha. Get it?.... ooph.) Anyway, I followed a person who had some very nice covers on display and I didn't look at the text... turns out said person was offering free ebooks! Get any ebook for free, with the download on the post! It sounds so good, it has to be true!

So, I requested an e-book for free. One of our ebooks. Low-and-behold... the next day that short story was purchased and returned. I mean, I'll take some free exposure for it, but still. Pirates.


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

CoraBuhlert said:


> One dude who followed me (no one from here) was a spammer, but I quickly unfollowed him.


I had a follower who decided to use Tsu to post pictures of women in lingerie. I sure as heck didn't follow that person back; I'm 99% positive it was some sort of data harvester. (And all the women were the "Victoria's Secret" type anyway. Sorry, but I like them non-airbrushed.  )

Oh, I'm still at https://www.tsu.co/MonkeyQueenBooks . Follow or friend me, and I'll do the same.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

This spammer dude didn't even post pictures of women in lingerie, he just shared random content, mostly pics, of someone's engagement ring, someone's profile pic, etc...


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

CoraBuhlert said:


> This spammer dude didn't even post pictures of women in lingerie, he just shared random content, mostly pics, of someone's engagement ring, someone's profile pic, etc...


Man, if he's gonna spam, he should at least make it fun to look at.


----------



## Flay Otters (Jul 29, 2014)

If you're gonna serve spam have the class to dip it in batter and deep fry it.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Robert Dahlen said:


> Man, if he's gonna spam, he should at least make it fun to look at.


Well, personally I would have preferred handsome men, but ladies in lingerie are still preferable to random images.

I'm up to 8 cents now BTW.


----------



## vlmain (Aug 10, 2011)

Robert Dahlen said:


> I had a follower who decided to use Tsu to post pictures of women in lingerie. I sure as heck didn't follow that person back; I'm 99% positive it was some sort of data harvester. (And all the women were the "Victoria's Secret" type anyway. Sorry, but I like them non-airbrushed.  )
> 
> Oh, I'm still at https://www.tsu.co/MonkeyQueenBooks . Follow or friend me, and I'll do the same.


LOL I think I got the same follower. I blocked them. That's the second one I've blocked. The first was a user whose entire wall was photos of women in g-strings with ( how can I put this delicately ...) humongous derrieres. It was actually kind of funny, but no thanks.


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

vlmain said:


> LOL I think I got the same follower. I blocked them. That's the second one I've blocked. The first was a user whose entire wall was photos of women in g-strings with ( how can I put this delicately ...) humongous derrieres. It was actually kind of funny, but no thanks.


So ... are you saying this person was making an ass of themselves?


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

CoraBuhlert said:


> Well, personally I would have preferred handsome men, but ladies in lingerie are still preferable to random images.


These spammers obviously do not know the Ways Of The Internet. They should have used cat photos.


----------



## vlmain (Aug 10, 2011)

summerdaniels71 said:


> So ... are you saying this person was making an ass of themselves?


Okay, that made me laugh really hard! Yeah, that's a great way to describe it.


----------



## bobbic (Apr 4, 2011)

Lydniz said:


> It sounds interesting. However, I think somebody should be publicly executed humiliated for this sentence:
> 
> tsū gives you the ability to onboard your audience by removing ourselves from the sign-up process


OMG, yes.

I'm in now! https://www.tsu.co/bobbichukran


----------



## philstern (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm on too.

https://www.tsu.co/philstern


----------



## Dom (Mar 15, 2014)

Me too. I've added some of y'all in my genre.

https://www.tsu.co/DominoFinn


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm there! And I followed everyone up to page 5. Working to add everyone.

https://www.tsu.co/ChambertonPublishing

(Now I feel pressured to post something...I don't know - informative,entertaining or witty. )


----------



## Dmotley (Sep 26, 2014)

It sounds interesting. Just joined as my pen name. Starting following you all 

https://www.tsu.co/MelissaShaw


----------



## Rae Scott Studio (Jan 26, 2014)

ok I signed up. if nothing else it can be a place holder. LOL So far I have twitter, facebook, ello, pintrest, instagram, kik, blog and my website. I am also forgetting a few as well. i give. LOL


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm up to 9 cents now. A few more and I can afford one of those sour gummy candy they used to sell at the school where I work. Now if I only liked gummy candies.

Talking of weird spammers, I have a German outfit calling itself "neutral newspaper" following me. So I checked out their feed and noticed that they posted every couple of minutes and were not neutral at all, but very politically biassed. Uhm, no thanks.


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> Free is always good, and it looks like I can cross post to Twitter and FB.
> 
> I signed up.
> 
> http://www.tsu.co/bardsandsages


Great.
Another place to waste my frikkin' time.
Thanks Julie. 
I signed up under you! 
All kidding aside... it looks pretty cool.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

It looks like a cooler version of Facebook, but instead of ad revenue going to the company, a big portion goes to the members.

Here is my link if you want to join: https://www.tsu.co/LisaGrace

Their rules are a little stricter, no spamming, and they want more original content in their feeds, but you can link from other sources. I just joined, so I'm still learning my way around.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmmm....there's a TSU thread somewhere...let me see what it says...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's a discussion of TSU and has people posting their links, so I've merged your thread, Lisa with the existing one.

Betsy
KB Mod


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Oops. Sorry. I was busy uploading a  book and missed the thread.  I should have known this would not have slipped by here so long.


----------



## Avril Sabine (Jun 18, 2014)

I've wandered on over there.

https://www.tsu.co/avrilsabine


----------



## Ros_Jackson (Jan 11, 2014)

I joined.

https://www.tsu.co/Ros_Jackson

It looks like there's a lot to get to grips with, but I like the clean look. I have a feeling a lot more of us will be on there if there's any truth to rumours about Facebook charging for promotional posts in future: http://thewriteconversation.blogspot.co.uk/2014/12/social-media-mondayhow-facebook-changes.html


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Unable to withstand the social pressure any longer, I joined Tsu: https://www.tsu.co/stacyclaflin


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Stacy Claflin said:


> Unable to withstand the social pressure any longer, I joined Tsu: https://www.tsu.co/stacyclaflin


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

Phew! I've just been through and added ALL you guys (except Stacy because I reached my quota!). This whole time I was wondering why so many of you liked having a skyline as your cover photo until I realised it was the default image!

Here's mine: https://www.tsu.co/sarahdalton


----------



## TheWriter (Oct 1, 2014)

I've signed up!

https://www.tsu.co/tkchapin


----------



## AA.A (Sep 6, 2012)

I am in!

https://www.tsu.co/Ardalan79


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm up to 25 cents now. A whole quarter, people.


----------



## vlmain (Aug 10, 2011)

CoraBuhlert said:


> I'm up to 25 cents now. A whole quarter, people.


Don't go crazy and spend it all!


----------



## KMatthew (Mar 21, 2012)

Going to follow you all, like some crazy social creeper. o.o

People have been trying to get me to join this site for days. Looks like this thread was my final motivation.
https://www.tsu.co/KylerMatthew


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

CoraBuhlert said:


> I'm up to 25 cents now. A whole quarter, people.


You got me beat by a WHOLE NICKLE! What is your secret to such great wealth


----------



## Amanda Hough (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm on...https://www.tsu.co/AmandaTrip Find me!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I literally have no idea how TSU earnings work, though of late it seems to go up by about a cent per day. 

And embarrassingly, it took me a moment to remember which US coin is a nickle. Been a while since I used them for more than pretend shopping with my students.


----------



## Eva Lefoy (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm in https://www.tsu.co/EvaLefoy


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Hugh Howey said:


> Very interesting. My wife and I were just wondering last night how long FB will be so dominant. I think in 15 years, there will be a different top social media network. Having fun poking around this one.
> 
> My shortcode: https://www.tsu.co/Hugh_Howey


Hugh: Can't find you over there at all.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

KMatthew said:


> Going to follow you all, like some crazy social creeper. o.o
> 
> People have been trying to get me to join this site for days. Looks like this thread was my final motivation.
> https://www.tsu.co/KylerMatthew


I have too many friend requests pending, so once a few of them are approved, I'll start back up with you, Kyle.

I'm on TSU and have been for about a week or so.

I only just noticed this thread today, so I've been going through and adding friends.

My method is, I'll friend you first; once you friend me back, I'll follow you and hope you reciprocate. 

Strange that Hugh was in but now isn't...

Here's my shortcode:

https://www.tsu.co/AuthorCraigHansen


----------



## KevinH (Jun 29, 2013)

Okay, I'm on board: https://www.tsu.co/Kevin_H


----------



## AriadneW (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm on there too. I figure I'm happy to try anything once (well almost) 

https://www.tsu.co/ariadnewayne


----------



## Avril Sabine (Jun 18, 2014)

kward said:


> I will follow and friend the rest of the kboards folks in this thread when the 7 days are up.


As soon as some of your friend requests are accepted it allows you to send more requests without having to wait seven days.


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

No clue what I'm doing yet, but I'm there...  https://www.tsu.co/SA_Mulraney


----------



## Marie Long (Jan 11, 2014)

I am on Tsu as well!  
https://www.tsu.co/marielong

And yeah, I tried adding Hugh, but it said the account didn't exist. Maybe he deleted it?

I'm not really doing this for the money aspect. I think Tsu is a cool alternative to Facebook. I've been on there since 12/12/14, and I've earned 3 cents so far. I'm kind of curious how some of you have earned so much money so far though (even if it is just 25 cents). I share a lot of people's posts, and I post some of my own. Do you guys just have a lot of friends and followers?

I've been enjoying my experience on Tsu so far. It's great to be able to link posts to Twitter, too. I've noticed in addition to authors, there are a LOT of reviewers and book bloggers are on this site, which is also cool.


----------



## Anna K (Jul 2, 2011)

I opened an account as well: https://www.tsu.co/AnnaKyss
Hope to see many of you there!


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

S.A. Mulraney said:


> No clue what I'm doing yet, but I'm there...  https://www.tsu.co/SA_Mulraney


I'm clueless as well, but here I am:

https://www.tsu.co/ChristinePope


----------



## Philip Gibson (Nov 18, 2013)

I think I'm on. Can anybody check?

https://www.tsu.co/PhilipGibson

What does "Add title" mean? Book title? Title of TSU page?

Philip


----------



## Daizie (Mar 27, 2013)

Okay. I caved. I'm on tsu now. Send me a friend request. https://www.tsu.co/DaizieDraper


----------



## Chris Northern (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes. Barely hesitated for a second before signing up for this. Getting it useful will take time, though. Worth the effort to support a site I approve of. https://www.tsu.co/Chris_Northern


----------



## Sarah Barbour (Jun 25, 2012)

I joined Tsu a few weeks ago and then, um, forgot all about it. Trying to catch up now and follow everyone. See you there!

https://www.tsu.co/AeroplaneMedia


----------



## BiancaRaven (Jul 26, 2014)

Cool. I'm in too.

https://www.tsu.co/biancaraven

I'll go back through this thread and start following everyone. Thanks for the heads up OP


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

So ... I think I started this thread quite awhile ago ... then got busy with work, real life, pneumonia, holidays, etc. ...

How is everyone finding TSU so far ...?

I actually did not post over there for a period of about 2 - 3 weeks and my earnings spiked all of a sudden ... no idea why ... up to $13.59 in my account as of today ... although I would have to imagine that has MUCH more to do with my network than it does with my own posting ...

Here is hoping that the new year only grows and expands this Facebook alternative.

Summer
https://www.tsu.co/summerdaniels
https://www.facebook.com/WhatToReadAfter50ShadesOfGrey


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm currently up to 40 cents earned. I don't post a lot at tsu, mostly photos or links to my blog posts. I've also noticed that my earnings have gone up in the past few days. Suddenly I earn 1 or 2 cents per day, even if I haven't posted.


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Post views have SPIKED suddenly today as well ... they are WAY up on TSU for me today ...


----------



## Allyson J. (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm on! https://www.tsu.co/AllysonJeleyne


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

I signed up as https://www.tsu.co/mikga45

I will follow and friend everyone, it might take a while to get through 8 pages.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> Don't forget to turn on "accept payments" and click the read/accept terms thingy. If I get enough pennies, I might try out one of their adverts


My read accept thingy for payments has no check box to check.


----------



## nicholasmbugden (Nov 10, 2014)

Hey everyone,

Is anyone else using Tsu?  I started using it a couple of weeks ago and despite the spam it seems to be a pretty good environment for artists.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

nicholas--

I'm going to merge this with the most current Tsu thread--lots of people sharing their links there!

Betsy
KB Mod


----------



## Jennifer R P (Oct 19, 2012)

https://www.tsu.co/poveyjr - followed everyone I didn't somehow already have followed.


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Post views still seem to be WAY up over the past few days ... but I certainly have no idea what has caused that ...

Anyone else see their post views / friend requests / etc. dramatically UP over the past few days??


----------



## Ros_Jackson (Jan 11, 2014)

summerdaniels71 said:


> Post views still seem to be WAY up over the past few days ... but I certainly have no idea what has caused that ...
> 
> Anyone else see their post views / friend requests / etc. dramatically UP over the past few days??


Mine were up yesterday. I'm starting to see mentions of Tsu on other social networks, beyond people I know from Kboards.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's definitely getting more active. I'm getting followers and friends requests almost every day and there seems to be more activity in general.


----------



## tiffanycherney (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm seeing a lot more friend/follow requests too. I've seen most, if not all, of other authors/ book blogs I follow on Facebook encouraging their followers to join them on it as well as a few trad published authors staking out their names in case it really takes off.


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

CoraBuhlert said:


> It's definitely getting more active. I'm getting followers and friends requests almost every day and there seems to be more activity in general.


Yes indeed - friend requests have definitely picked up over the past week or so as well ... lots of new users it seems ...


----------



## emarsh (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm still skeptical, but I'll give it a try. http://www.tsu.co/res611


----------



## SarahCarter (Nov 8, 2012)

Just signed up. At some point I'll have to work my way through this thread and follow everyone! And then I'll have to work out how the heck it all works...

https://www.tsu.co/SarahL_Carter


----------



## P.T. Phronk (Jun 6, 2014)

I am, predictably, https://www.tsu.co/phronk . So far I mostly encounter writers there. We love our new social networks, apparently.


----------



## SarahCarter (Nov 8, 2012)

Has anyone else noticed that the site loads slowly? Or is it just my computer?


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Just joined: https://www.tsu.co/AndrewAshling


----------



## ThomasDiehl (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm in: https://www.tsu.co/ThomasDiehl

Now on to following people and find out what to do with this one, because there was no way to preview how the site works before joining iirc


----------



## Indecisive (Jun 17, 2013)

I joined a couple of days ago through FB friends. It seems to be all writers out there so far, kind of like Google+ only more so. Still, I like the concept so I'll give it a try. 
https://www.tsu.co/Amelia_Smith


----------



## Marie Long (Jan 11, 2014)

Wow, I have a lot of readers and authors to add! I'm on here, too. https://www.tsu.co/marielong

Tsu has already reached 2 million users.


----------



## AA.A (Sep 6, 2012)

I am really enjoying this.

https://www.tsu.co/Ardalan79


----------



## Ros_Jackson (Jan 11, 2014)

Tsu activity has dropped off quite a bit lately. However, they've just started putting their groups function into beta, which people have been asking for for ages. I think not having groups was one of the main reason they didn't take off to begin with, because it was too hard to find people with similar interests. We'll see if this saves the site.


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

I keep on forgetting I have a TSU account. It's probably because I downloaded the app to my tablet and then my tablet stopped working (due to rubbish charging port, which I have recently fixed myself... though it's getting a bit temperamental again).

I'll try and remember my login details and use it when I'm on my netbook.


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

Bumping this in case you hadn't heard - per the main page, Tsu is closing up shop. Details here. http://www.tsu.co/ The site founder, Sebastian, doesn't give a clear reason why the site is going dark, but you can probably guess.


----------

